# Funniest video I've seen in a long time...



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I only recently saw this although it's been out there for a year... So perhaps you've already seen it. But I needed to share. The Golden in this video represents my two perfectly.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

OutWest said:


> I only recently saw this although it's been out there for a year... So perhaps you've already seen it. But I needed to share. The Golden in this video represents my two perfectly.


You find the truth funny? If you had put my Newfie in there and the spaghetti didn't have meat or cheese on it, he would have walked away from the dish!!!

(Unless you had starved him beforehand!)

NewfieMom


PS-I *loved* the video!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I just love this video. In fact I mentioned it in another post but couldn't find the link. So, so funny.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, this would be Mercy compared to my previous dog, Coal. Mercy eats like a goat and gobbles food up, while my Lab/GSD Coal ate more daintily.


----------



## gopupgo (Jan 12, 2015)

Funny!....I've seen this one before. For the golden, chewing is not a prerequisite


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

gopupgo said:


> Funny!....I've seen this one before. For the golden, chewing is not a prerequisite


I've always suspected that's why they're prone to getting bloat.


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

I just love this video. both are cool!


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I've only had goldens, so I can't compare...but I love this. I always said my golden boy ate like a Shop Vac. &#55357;&#56834; When my vet would say, "Now only leave his food out for 20 minutes, then take it up," I'm thinking, huh???


----------

